#  > Classificados >  > Classificados >  >  Cisco Redes

## Santos1280

Procurando Ajuda com configurações de equipamentos Cisco para sua empresa ou escritório?

Temos profissionais qualificados e certificados em Redes de computadores voltados para equipamentos Cisco. Trabalhamos com configurações de Roteadores, Switches, Access Points e servidores.



*Configuração de Rotas Estáticas e Dinâmicas.
*Protocolos de roteamento: RIP, EIGRP, BGP.
*HSRP: fornece alta disponibilidade de rede, fornecendo o primeiro salto redundância para hosts IP em uma LAN IEEE 802 configurada com um endereço IP de gateway padrão..
*VLAN's.


*Profissional Certificado CCNA CCNP Cisco. Faça com quem entende do assunto, dispense curiosos.
*Configuração feita da melhor forma de acordo com sua necessidade.
*Suporte Técnico para qualquer dúvida ou problema.
*Sem taxa de envio.

61 9 9617-3910
[email protected]

Esclareça suas dúvidas antes de fecharmos o negócio.
Consulte o valor para outras configurações.

----------

